# Potential BUY!!!! Paint stud colt!!!! NEED OPINIONS!!!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is cute, but I can't tell you anything about his conformation. 

IMO, foundation QH are the best. They are what a QH is supposed to be.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok thanks=) I think I might go for an older horse now... I keep changing my mind on wether I want to raise a baby or get a three year old and start it and since right now I am horseless I really want to start riding again so I am going to look at three year olds and maybe even older than three.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Ok thanks=) I think I might go for an older horse now... I keep changing my mind on wether I want to raise a baby or get a three year old and start it and since right now I am horseless I really want to start riding again so I am going to look at three year olds and maybe even older than three.


You had quite a few horses a couple of months ago. What happened to them all?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

That is going to be one stocky horse when full grown.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree Spyder, he is very wide for a baby already!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> That is going to be one stocky horse when full grown.


I think that's the foundation quarter horse. 


Foundation Bred Quarter Horse - Why Buy?
Foundation Quarter Horse Breed Standard
Foundation Quarter Horse Article


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I tried calling the owner like 6 times and left messages and she didnt call back. They were all from the same breeder.


----------

